# Florida Keys



## riverdees05 (Nov 4, 2010)

We are flying in to and out of Ft. Lauderdale and driving to Key West. What are the must see and do in the keys and Key West?  Any recommendations on places to eat?  We are going the middle of November this year and staying at the Hyatt Beach House.


----------



## mbeach89 (Nov 4, 2010)

DW and I enjoyed Blue Heaven in Bahama Village (Key West).  

http://www.blueheavenkw.com/


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are a diver or have any interest in the history of diving, the Florida Keys History of Diving Museum is definitely worth a couple hours.

82990 Overseas Highway, at MM 83 Islamorada, FL 33036

http://www.divingmuseum.org/


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 4, 2010)

we did a sunset cruise, a kayak guided trip, and a fishing trip.  we liked the Little White House.  Audobon House was so so.  walked the neighborhoods a lot.  found a lot of coupons that gave a free dessert with meals and ate a lot of Key Lime Pie.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been there many times, and my favorite thing to do is take the fast cat trip to Ft Jefferson in the Dry Tortugas.  There are many more islands out there that you can't drive to, and the trip is worth it. I got a real kick out of learning about how Dr. Mudd was sentenced to Ft Jefferson for treating John Wilkes Booth after assassinating President Lincoln.  If you don't leave Key West, I like the Mel Fisher museum.  My wife likes the butterfly museum.  The THING TO DO is take a ride on the Conch Train, and drink a toast to the Conch Man who loved us all. RIP buddy.


----------



## JanT (Nov 4, 2010)

GREAT places to eat (just to name a few):

Rum Barrel
Sara Beth's
Louie's Backyard (pricey but worth it)
Mangrove Mama's (at Mile Marker 20) - It is worth the drive!!
Croissants d'France (both restaurant and bakery)

We always enjoy Mel Fisher's museum, walking Duval St, visiting Margaritaville and Fast Buck Freddie's (both on Duval), and walking Truman Annex (where we absolutely would live if we could afford it).

There's so much to do even though it is a small area.  Have a great time and enjoy Beach House!


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 6, 2010)

A good stop for lunch on the drive down is Lazy Days, Islamorada. Get an outside table weather permitting. Feed the tarpon at Robbies marina, also Islamorada. If you can find "no name" key in Big Pine key you will more than likely see the tiny key deer, lunch at the no name pub is good also. Just some ideas before you get to key west.


----------



## theo (Nov 6, 2010)

*Hear hear...*



Sea Six said:


> ....take a ride on the Conch Train, and drink a toast to the Conch Man who loved us all. RIP buddy.



Well said and ditto. Conch Man was a pleasure and a treasure sorely missed by many.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 6, 2010)

We just got back from a week in Largo.  

We loved eating at Mrs. Macs in Key Largo.  Not a fancy place but both times we ate there it was very good and reasonable.  

When I go back I will go straight to Key West.  We only spent one day there and didnt want to stay out too late because of the 100 miles stretch between Largo and Key West.  

My favorite thing about Key West is the people watching.  WOW what a mix.  

I was suprised at how many different Keys there were.  I think it would be fun to rent take a tour that just goes to the different little islands. 

You will have lots of fun.


----------



## Bruce W (Nov 6, 2010)

silverfox82 said:


> A good stop for lunch on the drive down is Lazy Days, Islamorada. Get an outside table weather permitting. Feed the tarpon at Robbies marina, also Islamorada. If you can find "no name" key in Big Pine key you will more than likely see the tiny key deer, lunch at the no name pub is good also. Just some ideas before you get to key west.



2nd Lazy Days, we stopped there on the way down with our Daughter, S&L and 2 grandkids. They loved it, and in fact stopped again on their way back to Miami


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 6, 2010)

*http://www.navysealmuseum.com/*

http://www.navysealmuseum.com/


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2010)

One thing I suggest is don't be in a big hurry to get to Key West. There are so many nice things we miss along the way when we try to get there quickly. Leave as much time as you can to enjoy the many sites along the way that you may never get to see.  If something catches your eye, stop and check it out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jim Bryan said:


> http://www.navysealmuseum.com/



Jim,

I agree this is a good museum to visit. Only trouble is it's in the opposite direction from Fort Lauderdale than going to the Florida Keys.

The Navy Seal Museum is located on North Huthinson Island just east of Fort Pearce.

Richard


----------



## shagnut (Nov 7, 2010)

No one mentioned the Hemmingway House. If you like cats or Hemmingway it's great. Kelli tried to find all 40 cats. Also loved the jet ski island tour, it left from the pier by the Galleon.  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Nov 7, 2010)

No one mentioned the Hemmingway House. If you like cats or Hemmingway it's great. Kelli tried to find all 40 cats. Also loved the jet ski island tour, it left from the pier by the Galleon.  shaggy


----------



## Neesie (Nov 9, 2010)

I just love walking and looking at the houses and buildings in Key West.  It's nice to have a ticket so you can jump on the trolley when your feet get tired, and also to avoid drinking and driving and at the very least PARKING!

I went to the Butterfly Atrium last time I was there and just adored it!  I think that would be a good attraction for any age, although it is something that you would just spend 45 minutes to an hour there.  

You might want to google some information on Key Deer.  They are tiny deer that are on one of the keys you'll be driving through on the way down.  We did this last trip and pulled over to look for deer and were about to leave when we spotted some.  Adorable!  Totally worth the effort.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 9, 2010)

we checked a book out of our libary about Hidden places in the Florida Keys.  it went mile by mile, it was rally helpful, not exact title.


----------

